# sin internet despues de compilar kernel en gentoo

## johpunk

hola a todos! e instalado gentoo via live cd con networkless ya que la instalacion standar siempre resultaba failed y me e puesto a compilar el kernel de forma manual lo que no fue ningun problema pero la sorpresa que me llevo es que al entrar a gentoo con el kernel nuevo pues resulta de que no tengo conexion a internet hise un ifconfig -a y en vez de tener eth0 tengo un sit0 entonces ejecute esto en consola 

-ifconfig sit0 201.209.93.103 netmask 255.255.224.0 up 

-route add default netmask 0 gw 201.209.64.1 sit0

luego de eso 

nano /etc/resolv.conf 

search cantv.net 

nameserver 200.11.248.12 

nameserver 200.44.32.12 

pero de igual forma no me agarra internet otro dato curioso es que durante la instalacion elegi dhcp y eth0 y no entiendo pq ahora me sale sit0 alguien sabe que hacer para corregir este error?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Al recompilar el kernel a mano ¿te acordaste de seleccionar el driver adecuado para tu tarjeta?. O dicho de otro modo, ¿qué tarjeta de red tienes, qué driver escogiste en "Device Drivers ---> Network device support" y qué modulo cargaste?

Por cierto, una forma más cómoda de configurar la red es usar el archivo de configuración qye te brinda Gentoo en /etc/conf.d/net. Más información en :  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

----------

## johpunk

gracias! ahora si tengo internet y estoy configurando mi gentoo! pero la verdad no hise lo del link que me enviaste pq no uso ip estatica uso ip dinamica sera que hay algun tuto similiar a ese para ip dinamica   :Very Happy:   o eso no tiene nada que ver? y por otro lado pues todo va bien menos que no tengo sonido en menuconfig hise lo siguiente

Device drivers -->

 Sound -->

   Advance Linux Sound Architecture -->

     PCI Drivers -->

      <*> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

eso fue lo que active aparte de eso instale alsa y alsa-lib ya que por lo que e leido el alsa-driver se usa es para genkernel  de todas formas aca dejo un lspci 

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

y otra duda que tengo es que en el make.conf  puse LINGUAS="es" instale aspell-es y cada el paquete de idioma de kde el cual me puso todo en español pero hace un momento me acabo de compilar la ultima version de pidgin y me salio en ingles, si no es mucho pedir alguie sabe como solucionar todo esto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

No tiene que ver si tu IP es estática o dinámica, el enlace que puse te sirve igualmente para no tener que repetir los comandos.

Sobre el sonido, tienes la solución en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

Sobre el idioma, también te falta la USE nls para los programas que no sean de KDE y aun así, no todos la soportan por lo que es posible que algún programa no esté en español.

----------

## johpunk

aun no e podido e seguido las indicaciones todo esto lo e hecho al pie de la letra :

Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

(Ésto necesita estar habilitado)

<M> Sound card support

(Hay que asegurarse de que OSS no está habilitado)

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

(Damos un paso atrás y volvemos a ALSA)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   (Hay que seleccionar esto si se quiere un secuenciador MIDI)

   <M> Sequencer support

   (Soporte al viejo estilo de /dev/mixer* y /dev/dsp*. Recomendado.)

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

en cambio en esta parte del bandbook

Generic devices  --->

(Para tarjetas de sonido ISA)

ISA devices   --->

(Si se tiene una Gravis, debería seleccionarse esta opción)

   <M> Gravis UltraSound Extreme

(Damos un paso atrás y vamos los dispositivos PCI. La mayoría de tarjetas de sonido

son dispositivos PCI)

PCI devices   --->

   (Ahora seleccionamos el controlador emu10k1 para nuestra tarjeta)

   <M> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)

   (Con una tarjeta Intel sería)

   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

   (O si se tiene una VIA)

   <M> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller <--- solo active esa 

otra cosa mas en generic driver me aparecen los siguientes no se si deba activar uno de ellos  :Question: 

-dummy (dev/null) soundcard

-MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI

-UART 16550 serial MIDI driver

-Generic MPU-401 UART driver

ya que mi tarjeta de auido es integrado no se si hise bien luego instale el alsa-utils y ejecute alsaconf en consola lo que me arrojo lo siguiente:

no supported PnP or PCI card found wold you like prove the legacy ISA sound cards/chips

luego dice que si prueblo las legacy volver mi sistema inestable pero a la final me dice que no se encontro nada   :Confused:   ya que debo hacer en esta situacion sera que me a faltado algo en el menuconfig ?

----------

## JotaCE

Estas configurando alsa dado por el kernel

veo que no haz instaldo el paquete alsa

```
# media-sound/alsa-utils
```

luego ejecutal el programa de configuracion

```
# alsaconf
```

no olvides agresar la variable USE="..... alsa"

----------

## johpunk

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Estas configurando alsa dado por el kernel
> 
> veo que no haz instaldo el paquete alsa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ya e hecho todo eso y me sigue saliendo los mismos mensajes cuando ejecuto alsaconf en consola de ahy no paso para seguir nuevamente el handbook  :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

Si has configurado los drivers como módulos, usa lspci para asegurarte de que se han cargado, si no es así, intenta cargarlos a mano. De todas formas, lo más sencillo es ponerlos como <*>, y así no tienes que preocuparte de cargarlos. Una vez hecho eso, usa alsamixer para asegurarte de que master y pcm no están muteados o con volumen cero.

----------

## johpunk

gracias ya lo solucione fue un descuido mio no poner en el master  master m y pcm OO   ya que estaban marcados con MM y tambien que no habia puesto midi en el USE   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

